# Bay of Islands, NZ



## jcwhite (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone been sailing in the Bay of Islands?

My parents are thinking about chartering a bareboat in the Bay of Islands for a family holiday. I've heard it's pretty remote, which is a plus for self-reliant folks used to the coastline and mountains of BC. Does anyone have any opinions on places, people, companies, favourite spots, or good stories to help me put together a more organized plan? It'll be a small boat (5 thrifty people), with a taste for marine life and interesting places but limited sailing experience in the crew. Captain (me) is Coastal Skipper/ICC certified, crew have spent enough time on boats to be useful when given instructions, but likely not up to holding nightwatches and such (besides, it's a holiday not a forced march). So far Fairwinds (Fairwind New Zealand Yacht Charters) seems to be the only folks I've found offering bareboat charter. Does anyone have any experience with their fleet?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We sailed the Bay of Islands last year on our own boat. Safe, well protected and lots of anchorages. Day Skipper level sailing. The charter company appeared to be well run. In 40,000 nm of cruising it is one of the nicest places we have cruised.

Fairwind New Zealand Yacht Charters

You can fly into Auckland and take the bus to Opua, but a long walk from the bus stop to the harbor but I am sure the charter company would help. We used a taxi service from Auckland twice and the bus twice.

Getting up the river to KeriKeri is an adventure but the towns of Russel and Paihai are easy by dinghy.

BOI is highly recommended.

Phil


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

The Bay of Islands is nice cruising. I wouldn't call it remote. It is really crowded during the summer season, known here as the silly season. You're better to go in the shoulder season to avoid crowds. The bay isn't that large, so you can get around to most it in short order. Not sure how far the charter company will let you go, but there are nice spots both North and South of the BOI entrance.

Paul


----------



## jcwhite (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! We're aiming for the early shoulder, late november/early december ballpark so I'm hoping the crowds won't have really started up yet. I'd really like to get outside and a little farther afield, but I suspect we'll wait and see how it feels since this will be a lot of the guests' first bareboat trip.

2 specific questions:
How are the from-boat snorkelling options in the Bay? My father, fiancee, and I are all marine biologists of some flavour or another so that would go over well.
What's the standard guidebook for the area that I can use for planning and routing?


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

The BOI is fairly small so I don't think a guide book would be needed if one is on offer. Not sure about snorkeling as I have not seen it that often. The charter company will likely restrict you to the bay and probably the southern half as there are rocks coming into anchorages in the north. Still you should have enough area for a week.

Have fun.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

There is a free guide titled something like Opua Marine Guide. It has the anchorage diagrams from the SpotX guide book. That's sufficient for finding good anchor spots.
The DOC, Depart. Of Conservation, has web sites for each DOC island that show the hiking trails.

The Waitangi Treaty Grounds is worth a visit to learn the Bays and NZ And Maori history. It is near Pahia.

The waters too cold for my liking when it comes to snorkeling, but the Kiwis swim in it all summer. Lots of green lipped mussels to grab to compensate for the cold water.

Paul


----------

